
Huawei Warns Trump: 'You Don't Want to Make Us Fight Google' - subroutine
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/08/16/huawei-warns-trump-you-dont-want-to-make-us-fight-google/
======
clouddrover
> _According to Sky News, Ren also admitted that Huawei supplies
> "authoritarian regimes," telling the broadcaster "I actually do not make any
> prejudgement of a government first before we sell to our customers. Because
> every country has its sovereign system. It's not in our position to
> interfere with the sovereignty of other states. If we did then we would be
> playing the game of politics right? And that's a matter for sovereign
> states."_

You're playing the game of politics no matter what your choice is. Looking the
other way and saying it's nothing to do with you is playing the game of
politics.

